# Sad Old Pics



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Circa 1927


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

There some big snakes so sad their life was cut short


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2005)

thats amazing,do you have more pic like this??


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

'fraid not. I found this one from a link to www.24hourmuseum.org

Keep in mind, skins get stretched during the tanning process.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2005)

still old snakes,they are retics arnt they,they would have to be 20 yrs+ easy
baz


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

Real big Retics are still uncommon now because of the ongoing skin trade. Makes me sick what people will do for money and what people will wear with no regard to the suffering caused to the animal.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2005)

heres another pic of the "good ol days"


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Yup those are all retics. It is a shame. The world record holder was also killed. Gotta love that good old white man mentality: if you see it, it's impressive, beautiful, kill it!


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

They are my favourite python species (maybe level with the GTP) and it makes me very sad to see those photo's. You are right about the white mans mentality, if it moves kill it, still alive and kicking in this country unfortunately.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2005)

its not just a white man thing,asian trade is just as mercenary


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2005)

I was trying to find some photos of the hundreds of tiger snakes that were killed when there was a bounty put on them. For some mysterious reason, this photo came up in my search...not snake related but still impressive.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

This is true, but is seems we tend to get the ball rolling and teach people do it in larger numbers. But you're right, the quota for exportation of retic skins in way higher than the export quota on live retics from S.E. Asia. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

:shock: That looks like a giant cat fish. What the hell is that?


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought I heard someone splashing around in my pond the other day.



Greebo said:


> I was trying to find some photos of the hundreds of tiger snakes that were killed when there was a bounty put on them. For some mysterious reason, this photo came up in my search...not snake related but still impressive.


----------



## ether (Apr 6, 2005)

Like the one homer caught.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2005)

thats the second biggest catfish ive ever seen,,


----------



## kevyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Didn't one of those swallow an old man in the bible or something?


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

And it's all true..............honest.



Son_of_Ash said:


> Didn't one of those swallow an old man in the bible or something?


----------



## ether (Apr 6, 2005)

> Didn't one of those swallow an old man in the bible or something?



I think that was Moses, but don't hold me to that, ime not much of a bible basher. It was also a whale i think.


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought it was Captain Ahab (sp) ? Oh no that was Moby Dick, I find all these stories the same.


----------



## spooky (Apr 6, 2005)

It's a bit hard to change the 'olds' way of thinking, but I hold out hope for the younger generation that they are educated enough to have respect for all lifeforms, be it animal or human.


----------



## spooky (Apr 6, 2005)

By the way it was Jonah and the whale!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.implora.com/products.asp?category=Snake+Skin&subcategory=all

baz


----------



## deano351 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thats shocking hey Baz. Hate seeing that stuff


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2005)

terrible huh, ?..should be a law against it


----------



## marty (Apr 7, 2005)

don't know ssssssssnakeman but there should be a law against what ever is goin' to happen to that bear u got there!!!! don't like the expression on its' face LOL>


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2005)

dont pretend you dont know that look ,marty..lol
:roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## indicus (Apr 7, 2005)

Sad photo mate, shame the big ones are rare now...i'd like to think theres more out there then what we know about....


----------



## marty (Apr 7, 2005)

only on the wife sssnake old mate , only on the wife :roll: :roll: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2005)

of course ,of course.marty,,,,not that there is anything wrong with that,what a person does in his/her spare time is their own buisness  
baz


----------



## marty (Apr 7, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :roll:


----------

